# Como controlar Voltaje y Amperaje?



## Knight Lore (Ago 17, 2006)

Tengo una fuente de alimentacion de PC la cual quiero utilizar como fuente para laboratorio.
Tenia intensiónes de agregarle un control para el voltaje y el amperaje de forma independiente. Es posible esto? Me gustaria no solo ver un circuito simple que lo haga sino entender la base teorica. 
Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Knight Lore (Ago 25, 2006)

Pregunte una estupidez? O no se puede?


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 26, 2006)

En teoria si que se puede a la practica solo dentro de un pequeño margen, el problema es que si te pasas la fuente peta /cosas de las comutadas).
Esto es debido a que el lazo de control esta diseñado para funcionar dentro de unos parametros, a la que se pasas ya no puede regular y se le va la cabeza, con suerte entra el circuito de proteccion y no pasa nada, se pone con hipo o se bloquea apagandose, pero si falla, transistor a hacer puñetas.

Las de pc mejor fijas.

Una regulable es muy bonita pero realmente solo se necesita en contrados casos.


----------



## Knight Lore (Ago 27, 2006)

Y como seria hacer esto con una fuente comun?


----------

